# Victor dog food



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Has anyone used this food? It has a high rating on dogfoodadvisor.com but noticed it had a very low fiber count.

I currently feed Blue Wilderness Salmon and the girls have beautiful coats, good poohs and love the taste. It was the only food with both Salmon and cranberry but is pricy.

Both foods are grain free. The Victor didn't contain any of the fruits or veggies which may be the reason for the low fiber. But is considerably cheaper. 

Just looking for some input, pros or cons. Is it worth the change?? I hate to mess with what's working but thought it deserved consideration.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never heard of this brand of dog food or seen it anywhere to buy in my area.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I had never heard of it either. I moved to a small town and recourses are limited. I have used petfooddirect and/or chewy but terrible at getting the timing right for deliveries and short on space to stock up. Not having any place to grab a small bag when you are waiting for food is a bummer. The last time I ordered it was out of stock, it was time to find someplace in town to get food. My choices are Walmart, 3 feed stores and Tractor Supply which actually carries quite a few choices.

Unless someone has some experience with this brand I'm not sure it's worth changing. I have never been a Blue Buffalo fan because most dogs have really soft pooh with it but the Wilderness seems to be working. Guess I will bite the bullet and continue with what is working. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been using Victor for my older dogs for about five months now, and just switched the younger dogs to it a couple weeks ago. So far I am very happy. My dogs love it. It is VERY reasonable, gets great ratings, and for me it is always in stock at my feed store. It has been around since the 1950s.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It is made in Texas, that is part of the reason it is so cheap. Funny thing is Chewey.com has it for about $15 more that what my feed store charges.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Cubbysan, that's good to know. It did have good ratings with dogfoodadvisor and considerably cheaper. After looking at the ingredients my only concern is the lack of fiber. It's a very high protein food and not sure how the lack of fiber to balance that will settle on their tummies. But certainly worth a try  Blue Wilderness Salmon has been really good and can get it at the Tractor Supply but with two goldens my pocket book could use a break. Thanks for the input.


----------



## philovance (Sep 4, 2015)

Victor is very popular with hunters who keep multiple German Shorthaired Pointers, Brittanys, Beagles, etc., probably because it has previously been available more readily in feed stores than pet specialty shops. Now that it is available from Chewy and Amazon I see that it is catching on with the "general public." The picky folks at Facebook's Dog Food Nerds group love it. Although I haven't fed it because I'm happy with Pro Plan Sport Performance, I'd consider Victor Hi Pro along with Dr. Tim's Pursuit and Annamaet if I needed an alternative. It is one of the very few foods (along with Dr. Tim's) that explicitly states how much of the protein in each formula is derived from meat vs. plant sources. The percentages seem high, especially for the price.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I switched to it and my dogs are doing very well so far. It has been a little over a month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just had a smaller feed store order it for me for next week - they are even cheaper. Found out that if the her distributor carries a food, I can order it through her, as long as I put the order in by Wednesdays. Just putting it out there, in case people are having problems finding specific foods.


----------



## PRolla (Jul 6, 2017)

Which Victor formula do you prefer? The grain free has peas - which I understand is not good  also I was wondering about the 3 forms of yeast and possiablity of bloat?


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

This is the food our breeder uses and recommends. We used it for the first several months, but the one store that carried it, closed it's doors. 
Rambo did well on it, and the price is right! I think you will like it.


----------



## Abbey (Golden) (Dec 29, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> Has anyone used this food? It has a high rating on dogfoodadvisor.com but noticed it had a very low fiber count.
> 
> I currently feed Blue Wilderness Salmon and the girls have beautiful coats, good poohs and love the taste. It was the only food with both Salmon and cranberry but is pricy.
> 
> ...


I just got a Golden Puppy from a breeder and she uses Victors Hero Grain Free. She said she's check with them and they are high quality.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Abbey (Golden) said:


> I just got a Golden Puppy from a breeder and she uses Victors Hero Grain Free. She said she's check with them and they are high quality.


Thanks but Victors has recently been bought out and changed their formulas. With the current controversy over grain free and diet related DCM in goldens I decided to go with a different, grain inclusive brand.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I had a problem w Victors a couple years ago- the company asked me to send samples, for which they sent containers. They also supplied labels to return unused portion. I finally gave up on finding out their findings as no one ever called me back and when I got a human there, those people told me they'd have to research and call back.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah I think I would look elsewhere too Puddles. Looking at it, I'm not sure I would be into a food that is all beef based on the fact that beef is maybe the hardest meat for dogs (and people) to digest. Also their puppy food is a 38% protein WAY too high. They look like they just wanted a puppy food so they gave the Active dog formula (38/18) a puppy label on the bag and called it a day. Not sure I would be into a company that is lazy like that and what does that say about the people (likely not quality vet nutritionists) who are formulating the food not to make a correct puppy food!?

I would not call this food high quality... not even close.

Puddles, you may try this brand. It's what I am using and prices very well. I get the chicken in my local store at $40 a bag (25#) at regular price. They also reformulated to removed the sweet potatoes and peas.








INSTINCT Be Natural Real Salmon & Brown Rice Recipe Freeze-Dried Raw Coated Dry Dog Food, 24-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy Instinct Be Natural Real Salmon & Brown Rice Recipe Freeze-Dried Raw Coated Dry Dog Food, 24-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I'm more concerned about the person with the new puppy feeding this stuff! She is the one that brought this thread back to life.
I never did feed it, a friend used it and suddenly the formulas seemed to change and her dogs got sick on it. This is when I read about the so called "home town, local" was no longer the case as it was sold and the formulas changed.

Not really knowing what's going on with the diet related DCM studies I still followed the WSAVA advice on the 5 companies that are willing to comply with the research and nutritionist/vets on staff criteria. ProPlan, Royal Canin, Hills Science diet, Iams, Eukanuba... all grain inclusive varieties.

We went with Iams adult, large breed chicken & rice. It's easy to find around here as well as Chewy.com, very affordable (about $1 a lb) and the girls love the food. Their coats are soft & shiny, poops firm, eyes bright / alert and energy levels are good. LOL hair and nails growing like crazy, all indicators of a good diet to me. I was never a fan of Iams as they did animal testing but guess it's the testing that's going to provide the answers. Double edge sword?


----------

